# Reformed Episcopal Church? Is it Reformed?



## bill c. (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody know anything about this denomination? Are they Reformed?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2006)

http://anglicanprovince.org/pressrel702.html



> Baptism It is through baptism by water in the Name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost that an individual dies to sin and rises to new life in Christ.[18] Through this rebirth, or regeneration, baptism washes away original sin and opens the door to God’s grace.[19] At baptism, a person is grafted into the Church, the Body of Christ, and becomes a branch of the Vine. Furthermore, in Baptism a visible confirmation is given of God’s forgiveness of the individual’s sins, and one’s adoption as a Son of God and an heir of salvation.[20]
> 
> Eucharist Scripture clearly teaches what has traditionally been called the Doctrine of the Real Presence.[21] In short, Jesus Christ is really, truly, and uniquely present in the Eucharistic celebration in which the dominical elements of bread and wine serve as focus. Our Lord’s Presence is also to be celebrated in the life of the whole Church militant and triumphant of which the Eucharistic community is the local manifestation. Anglicans have been loath to go beyond this basic definition, except to reject as dogmatic the theory of transubstantiation and to stress the role of the Holy Ghost in the celebration of the sacrament.[22] In the words of John Cosin, "as to the manner of the presence of the Body and Blood of Our Lord in the Blessed Sacrament, we...do not search into the manner of it with perplexing inquiries; but, after the example of the primitive and purest Church of Christ, we leave it to the power and wisdom of Our Lord..."[23]
> 
> ...


----------



## bill c. (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks. So it would seem they are not Reformed. I did not know that.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 4, 2006)

*no longer reformed*



bill c. said:


> Thanks. So it would seem they are not Reformed. I did not know that.


Many good reformed men are still in the Reformed Episcopal Church, but as a body it has strayed from its roots in seeking union with the APA.
A web site maintained by Reformed Episcopal Church types who are still Reformed may be found at http://www.no-way-apa.net 
the only Anglican body in North America that I would call distinctively reformed is the Traditional Protestant Episcopal Church. Their web site may be found at http://www.reformer.org


----------



## jtbusfield (Jan 25, 2007)

*Reformed Episcopal - no longer*

The REC has (in the past 15 years) abandoned its Reformed background to become "inclusive". They have moved ever higher, allowing for more than the traditional 2 sacraments, baptismal regeneration, considering union with Mary worshipers, leaning toward Apostolic Succession, and allowing for masses, charismatics, Anglo-Catholics, and sacerdotalists. Much the same can be said for the sister Free Church of England, though in that land the church has separated over such (and other) issues. The last bishop consecrated in the FCE (2006) had participants from churches who ordain women and (Eastern) Orthodox bishops. 

For more info see www.TRECUS.net

A traditional REC site is www.RedemptionTREC.org

Information on the separating FCE body - the FCE-Evangelical Connexion - which is committed to maintaining the Reformed witness of the English Reformation and the faith of the founders of the FCE/REC can be found at www.FCE-EC.org.uk

IFOTL,

A former "life-long" RE
JTB


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 26, 2007)

jtbusfield said:


> The REC has (in the past 15 years) abandoned its Reformed background to become "inclusive". They have moved ever higher, allowing for more than the traditional 2 sacraments, baptismal regeneration, considering union with Mary worshipers, leaning toward Apostolic Succession, and allowing for masses, charismatics, Anglo-Catholics, and sacerdotalists. Much the same can be said for the sister Free Church of England, though in that land the church has separated over such (and other) issues. The last bishop consecrated in the FCE (2006) had participants from churches who ordain women and (Eastern) Orthodox bishops.
> 
> For more info see www.TRECUS.net
> 
> ...



From what I understand the Free Church of England split in the south over Freemasonry which it was full of.


----------



## jtbusfield (Jan 26, 2007)

*FCE and Free Masonry*

Correct. The original split was (largely) precipitated by Free Masonry. Since then, the split has been widened and vindicated by the FCE - Ecumenical moving closer in form and practice to the Neo-REC and all its Anglo-Catholicism and unbiblical ecumenism. There is a great interest in "churchianity", less so in Reformed Christianity.

IFOTL,

JTB


----------

